# SCDSL Fields.



## JumboJack (Apr 26, 2021)

Same two teams, two different fields.
The grass in the top photo was LONG.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 26, 2021)

What's your point?


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2021)

JumboJack said:


> Same two teams, two different fields.
> The grass in the top photo was LONG.
> View attachment 10643
> View attachment 10645


It was long for both teams.


----------



## RedCard (Apr 26, 2021)

At least they're playing soccer...


----------



## mlx (Apr 26, 2021)

I get your point. In the ideal world there should be a standard for field conditions. The one at the top is not acceptable and actually can cause injuries.

But when different cities are the ones in charge of the fields, and not the clubs, I don’t know how to enforce the standard.


----------



## JumboJack (Apr 26, 2021)

mlx said:


> I get your point. In the ideal world there should be a standard for field conditions. The one at the top is not acceptable and actually can cause injuries.
> 
> But when different cities are the ones in charge of the fields, and not the clubs, I don’t know how to enforce the standard.


It was pretty dangerous. High grass clumps, bare spots. Lists of opportunities for turned ankles.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 26, 2021)

Fields can vary widely this spring.  Take what you can get. Some of the school fields really haven't been maintained properly. 

MLS next and ECxx has had games at middle schools or some complex that can be far flung depending on what the home team can find.


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2021)

JumboJack said:


> It was pretty dangerous. High grass clumps, bare spots. Lists of opportunities for turned ankles.


I  would rather have long grass than gopher-infested holes and lumps.


----------



## JumboJack (Apr 26, 2021)

espola said:


> I  would rather have long grass than gopher-infested holes and lumps.


Lots of grass lumps.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 27, 2021)

Since we are on the topic of fields-  Who in the heck is in charge of some of the "full sized" soccer fields around town?  The majority are close to "regulation"  but I've seen a few fairly new fields lately that are about 20 yards too short and at least 10 yards too narrow.
Or they have such a narrow sideline for spectators between the touchline and a fence.

These tend to be sports parks in newer communities.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Since we are on the topic of fields-  Who in the heck is in charge of some of the "full sized" soccer fields around town?  The majority are close to "regulation"  but I've seen a few fairly new fields lately that are about 20 yards too short and at least 10 yards too narrow.
> Or they have such a narrow sideline for spectators between the touchline and a fence.
> 
> These tend to be sports parks in newer communities.


"Too short" and "too narrow" imply that you have some optimum dimensions in mind.  What are they?


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Apr 27, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Since we are on the topic of fields-  Who in the heck is in charge of some of the "full sized" soccer fields around town?  The majority are close to "regulation"  but I've seen a few fairly new fields lately that are about 20 yards too short and at least 10 yards too narrow.
> Or they have such a narrow sideline for spectators between the touchline and a fence.
> 
> These tend to be sports parks in newer communities.


Recently played on a field that had a downward slope between the goals. To compensate the downhill Goal was smaller than the uphill Goal.

Just to put the all the "grass length" complaints into perspective. (It could be worse)


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 27, 2021)

espola said:


> "Too short" and "too narrow" imply that you have some optimum dimensions in mind.  What are they?









Good luck finding real full size fields at anything other than hs, college stadiums.

MLS even has smaller fields at some venues and the soccer complexes can vary widely with a bunch of them that are close to 3/4 rather than full sized.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 27, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Recently played on a field that had a downward slope between the goals. To compensate the downhill Goal was smaller than the uphill Goal.
> 
> Just to put the all the "grass length" complaints into perspective. (It could be worse)


My kids have played on some funky fields like that and once or twice at a site that's used for water or river overflow.  Talk about your deep sediments like playing on a sinking ship or something surrounded by foliage.  When the ball goes out have to send somebody in the water to fetch.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2021)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Recently played on a field that had a downward slope between the goals. To compensate the downhill Goal was smaller than the uphill Goal.
> 
> Just to put the all the "grass length" complaints into perspective. (It could be worse)


And they changed ends at halftime.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 27, 2021)

espola said:


> "Too short" and "too narrow" imply that you have some optimum dimensions in mind.  What are they?


10 yards in from the corner, there is a mark.  I'd prefer that mark not to be 5 yards inside of the 18.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2021)

timbuck said:


> 10 yards in from the corner, there is a mark.  I'd prefer that mark not to be 5 yards inside of the 18.


11 yards from the corner.

And if the penalty area is correctly marked, that would make the field 56 yards wide, which is within the acceptable limits for NFHS fields (minimum of 55 x 100 yards).


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2021)

An irrelevant memory from the days when I used to mark fields myself -- on a properly-marked adult-sized field (meaning 18-yard penalty areas), what is the length of the straight line that connects the two ends of the penalty-kick "D" arc?  

All that is needed to solve this problem is a knowledge of proper field dimensions and a little first-year geometry.


----------



## NorCalUSN (Apr 28, 2021)

Long time "lurker" first time poster.
During my journey to NorCal I found myself working for Uncle Sam in the land of the rising sun.  My kiddos Dash-1,2,3 played with Japanese clubs and I will never complain about fields stateside again.  The pitch was basically hard dirt, no grass most often.  After practices the kids in a very Japanese dutiful way were required to return the field to pre-practice condition.  This usually involved a number of hard bristle large brooms they raked the ground with to ready for the next.  (Pics of Dash-3 playing with the boys.)


----------



## outside! (Apr 28, 2021)

JumboJack said:


> Same two teams, two different fields.
> The grass in the top photo was LONG.


I saw a game once where you could not see the players cleats because the grass was ankle deep.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 28, 2021)

If you had a choice, would you prefer to play on:
1.  Grass so thick the ball won't roll
2.  All dirt (like the Japan1 picture above).

For me - The dirt is better for teaching proper soccer.  You can play possession and keep the ball on the ground.  Falling on it will suck (so maybe kids even play a little less physical because they prefer to stay upright)


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 28, 2021)

timbuck said:


> If you had a choice, would you prefer to play on:
> 1.  Grass so thick the ball won't roll
> 2.  All dirt (like the Japan1 picture above).
> 
> For me - The dirt is better for teaching proper soccer.  You can play possession and keep the ball on the ground.  Falling on it will suck (so maybe kids even play a little less physical because they prefer to stay upright)


If you can teach to play possession on tall grass, imagine how good you will be on turf


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 28, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> If you can teach to play possession on tall grass, imagine how good you will be on turf


What's the difference in teaching possession in tall grass vs normal or turf?  Is there a difference in style of play or what exactly are your referring to?  Isn't adjusting to a surface just normal?


----------



## timbuck (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm talking about tall grass that requires the ball to have a bit of lift on it or it only travels a few feet.  Hard to connect passes when the ball doens't move.  Hard to play possession (at the youth level) when the ball is always in the air.


----------



## NorCalUSN (Apr 28, 2021)

Not all of the fields in Japan were as such just most of the locations where the clubs practiced and often played on weekends.  My daughters never wore anything more than turf shoes, (visible in the pics,) no FG,SG or MG cleats for fiver years until arrival here.  They definitely taught a lot of technical ball control to their youngers, our daughters were often at the practice field for 3-4 hours Saturday mornings just dribbling, juggling and possession.  Coming back to the USA they were definitely playing-style culture-shocked but in a good way. They can dribble on their own for hours, not selfishly but competently.  I think them playing on boys teams for their formative time with their coaches was beneficial as well.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 28, 2021)

NorCalUSN said:


> Not all of the fields in Japan were as such just most of the locations where the clubs practiced and often played on weekends.  My daughters never wore anything more than turf shoes, (visible in the pics,) no FG,SG or MG cleats for fiver years until arrival here.  They definitely taught a lot of technical ball control to their youngers, our daughters were often at the practice field for 3-4 hours Saturday mornings just dribbling, juggling and possession.  Coming back to the USA they were definitely playing-style culture-shocked but in a good way. They can dribble on their own for hours, not selfishly but competently.  I think them playing on boys teams for their formative time with their coaches was beneficial as well.


Sounds like futsal but more dribbling.   Our kids learned to play on hard surfaces and futsal before they ever played a game on grass than turf. 

Futsal has a lot of passing and going, quick thinking, defending as a team, marking, non stop movement off and on the ball.  Being two footed is another important fundamental. 

To this day my youngest still  uses some of the futsal fundamental he learned and has never really played anything but procession soccer.  Keeps his body over the ball, non kicking foot alongside the ball, contact with the middle to top half while shooting.  I tell him thats a futsal goal when I see them sometimes and he just laughes. 

Sounds like we could learn a thing or two from the way japan trains youth.  Having everyone will ball, passing, and dribbling skills at a higher level would be a nice.


----------



## focomoso (Apr 29, 2021)

espola said:


> An irrelevant memory from the days when I used to mark fields myself -- on a properly-marked adult-sized field (meaning 18-yard penalty areas), what is the length of the straight line that connects the two ends of the penalty-kick "D" arc?
> 
> All that is needed to solve this problem is a knowledge of proper field dimensions and a little first-year geometry.


16 yards?


----------



## espola (Apr 29, 2021)

focomoso said:


> 16 yards?


Correct.


----------

